# Happy New Year



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

To you and yours

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!

I will hit the beach in the AM if the Hang
over is not to bad.

Good Times and Tight Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

*Happy New Year !!!*

Kozlow - thinking about doing the same if this rain blows over. 

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Up at 6:30 with a hangover conditions
not good in the surf.
2 tylenol and back to bed.
Hope you got out jighead still raining here.

Have a good one

Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow

Same situation here.Rain stopped a little while ago. Might try afternoon, but not expecting much. 

Hope the fog is clearing!!

Tight lines

Jighead


----------

